# Macbook pro sur tv full hd.. sa saute :) cable dvi hdmi ?



## arnowood (25 Mars 2008)

Bonjour a tous
me revoila avec mon lot de soucis  (pas bien grave je vous l accorde)

Avant d acheter mon macbook j e tais sur portable pc. Ce dernier je pouvais le brancher sur la tv samsung full hd via la prise vga.

aujourd hui je tente de faire de meme avec le mac et la patatra..

En résolution 1920/ sa saute et la tv se met en veille. si je baisse la reso en 1600 (mais 4/3) sa passe sans soucis, en 1600 (mais 16/9) la sa ressaute.
un peu comme si le tx de rafraichissement n etaios pas bon.
il indique 59.3hzen 1900 et 60hz en, 1600

Popur cela j ai tenté l etalonage de ma tv via l utilitairen mac prevu a cet effet (ecran).
rien ne change.

Alors biensur ca fonctionne mais c est pas la version optimal et c est toujours enervant lol.


DONC : je suis a la recherche d un cable DVI / hdmi qui pourrait me permettre l affichage en tip top.. j imagine que cela viens de la.
Peut la resolution ? ou le 1080i ou p ?

si vous avez des idées, des réponses, des blagues belges.. je suis preneur 

Arnaud.


----------



## arnowood (26 Mars 2008)

Personne ?


----------



## fifikawazaky (27 Mars 2008)

Est-ce que sur le mac la HD passe bien ? car il se peut que le processeur du MAc ne soit pas assez puissant pour "envoyer" le flux vers la TV
Ensuite il faut comparer la source :
1920 P = progressif = format cinéma = 25 images pleine résolution par seconde 
1920 I = interlacée = format vidéo = 50 1/2 images par seconde
C'est souvent une des causes d'incompatibilité
L'écran TV doit être compatible en P ou en I
Après, c'est toujours difficile de faire du diagnostique "image" par web sans voir ... car effectivement les principales causes sont soit un mauvais branchement, mauvais cable, ou réglages mal effectués.


----------

